# Hooks or Straps



## Compton (Aug 13, 2009)

*Hooks or Straps*​
Hooks 12.33%Straps 2455.81%Neither1841.86%


----------



## Compton (Aug 13, 2009)

Quick poll:

Do you use/prefer hooks, straps or nothing at all and why?

I mainly use straps but picked up some hooks the other day and I just can't get on with them.


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

i use straps on some heavy sets

them hooks look pretty awkward


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

chalk


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Nowt, my skins fvcked.


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

i used straps now..used hooks once, found it uncomfortable...


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

never used the hooks, use straps on a few lifts on back day


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

neither, i have a chalk ball and it does me for what i need tbh


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

straps. what are hooks?


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

chalk mainly.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Straps for back day, never tried the hooks.


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

Straps on back & traps usually, cba with hooks


----------



## piggy (Dec 1, 2009)

straps on back n traps but only if u really can't hold the bar due to the weight of it.i don't use em unless i have to so i strengthen my grip n build forearms


----------



## Hardtimes (Mar 23, 2009)

gerg said:


> chalk


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Hooks are pants. I used them once, and didn't like them. In fact I gave my hooks away last week to a guy who was struggling with his grip on pulldowns.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

DB said:


> never used the hooks, use straps on a few lifts on back day


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

never tried hooks. use straps on heavy lifts.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Neither.

Used to use straps but training has improved since ditching them.


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

i sue straps if im doing high rep sets of heavy deads anything over 220kg i only mange 6-7 reps before my grip gives up


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

gloves


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

straps if needed...


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

Prefer not to use anything, but if my grips gone then i use straps.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

fvckin hooks. ha. why not get someone else to lift it aswell!!


----------



## Heathrow_Lad (Feb 25, 2010)

Straps. The reason why I use straps is because when im im doing a deadlift/ or back workmy fingers can only hold so much weight, but my back/legs etc and pull alot more. Straps helps me pull my muscles to the max limit, so i dont just give up when my grip fails.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

neither........i use grabbers for deadlifting, heavy chins.......... :thumb:


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

straps all the way


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Chalk 

Straps for pull ups so my forearms don't get drained before DL's.


----------



## Mareth (Dec 13, 2009)

Chalk, every time.

Liquid chalk from myprotein is pretty good as well


----------

